# Whats a good Valentine movie?



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

OK everyone time to list your favorite movie that would make a Valentine night. 

I kind of like "Always" It has action for the guys and love stuff for the girls.

John Goodman, Richard Dreyfuss, and Holly Hunter made for a great team on this movie.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The Notebook, The Wedding Date


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Pulp Fiction, no doubt on it :lol: .
kidding, how about Shakespeare in love?


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

American Psycho


----------

